# قبضة الأسنان Lares Research,, Dental Turbine



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم .

سوف نقوم بدراسة شاملة حول تصميم واهم مميزات الة الحفر السريع نوع Lares Research

ان شاء الله تنال رضاكم وانا على استعداد تام للأجابة على اي سؤال .

لماذا يختار طبيب الأسنان آلات حفر نوع Lares Research 


لأنها أكثر قبضة ملائمة لطب الأسنان وطليعته .

إليكم بعض ملامح وخصائص تتميز بها قبضات حفر الأسنان نوع Lares Research العالمية والأكثر روجا .

•	صلب وخفيف الوزن.
•	رأس انسيابي في المقدمة لأحسن رؤية وسيطرة تامة على منطقة العلاج وإمكانية الوصول إلى المناطق الضيقة والصعبة .
•	سهل الممسك ولا ينزلق وأكثر سيطرة في اليدين .
•	اقتصادي وسعره مناسب .
•	قوة العزم مثيرة تبلغ 20.8 وات .
•	أكثر اتزان وبدون اهتزاز يذكر وأكثر هدوء .
•	يقاوم التعقيم المتكرر والتأثيرات السلبية .
•	تفوق في الأداء عن غيره .
•	كفاءة عالية في تحضير الجسور والتيجان .
•	أعلى درجات القوة والتحمل الشاق .
•	هيكل مقاوم للصدى وأكثر قيمة جمالية .

البغدادي


تم وضع الملف سهوا , الملف المقرر في المشاركة (6).


----------



## مهموم اليمن (18 مارس 2009)

[*الاخ/ المهندس شكرى* حياكم الله ....
هناك قبضات الاسنان nskاليابانية الشهيرة هى الاكثر رواج ..... ما هى الفروقات بينها وبين ما ذكرت؟ كما ارجوا الرد على استفساراتى ( وابل الاسئلة) فى باب صيانة الات حفر الاسنان hand piece
مع خالص شكرى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 مارس 2009)

بما ان الصين قامت بأنتاج nsk وبكافة انواعه و امتلأت الأسواق المحلية بهذا المنتوج الزهيد الثمن والمبتذل حتى اصبح سعر الة الحفر بعشرة دورات , واصبحت عديمة الثقة لدى الكثيرين .
وبأمكانك معرفة الفروقات بينهما .

تقبل فائق الأحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (19 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ...
بارك الله فيك...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مارس 2009)

المسلم84 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير ...
> بارك الله فيك...



نورت بمرورك وتسلم لنا :63:.

البغدادي:20:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مارس 2009)

*اضافة الملف المقرر .*

السلام عليكم ,

اسف بسبب عدم ادراج الملف المقرر في المشاركة رقم (1).

البغدادي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (23 مارس 2009)

سلمت وسلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 مارس 2009)

شكري عبد الرحمن قال:


> سلمت وسلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر



شكرا جزيلا على اطرائك ومرورك .

ننتظر منك مساهمة مع التقدير 

البغدادي:84:


----------



## مهموم اليمن (25 مارس 2009)

مع الشكر لشخصكم الكريم........... مع فائق احترامى وتقديرى لشخصكم الكريم 
عبد الله حسين


----------



## ams4791 (2 أغسطس 2009)

هناك الكثير من ماركات القيضات الاكثر شهره متل whو كافو وبيانير وnskاكثر شهر لرخص الثمن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 أغسطس 2009)

ams4791 قال:


> هناك الكثير من ماركات القيضات الاكثر شهره متل whو كافو وبيانير وnskاكثر شهر لرخص الثمن



نعم هناك الكثير من الانواع لكن قبضة ليرز هي الأكثر عزم بين جميع الأصناف العالمية .

حيث يبلغ عزم القبضة 20.8 واط وهو اكبر عزم دوران توصلت اليه التكنولوجية .

وهذا ينتج سرعة في الأنجاز و اكثر قوة ومتانة واداء .


تقبل اجمل الأمنيات .

البغدادي


----------



## الطيب ياسين (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكر خاص مع تقديري الماركات العالمية كلها جيدة مثل \kavo \ nsk \ w h \ bain air


----------



## jaber al atar (16 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
علي المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك:63:


----------



## Eng.sae (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم الكريم .

تقبلوا تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم الكريم .

تقبلوا تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## ابو عيدة (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير عن اثارة هذا الموضوع


----------



## حيدر الحزين (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكممممم تسلم يداك يابغدادي ممكن سؤال للجميع 
السكيلر في جهاز اسنان سيرونا كم من الفولتيه يحتاج مع فائق احترامي


----------



## صهيب الخضور (4 يونيو 2010)

الاخ : شكري محمد و الاخ: مهموم اليمن 
جميع القبضاة الاسنان له نفس الموصفاة شكلي والعمليه في العمل بغض النضر nsk صبني او ياباني تختلف من شركة الى خرى بجودة التصنيع فانى عمل على صيانة الاكراسي الاسنان nsk الصيني و الياباني فالختلاف بين الاكرسي أو القبضه جودة التصنيع 

و شكرن ولا تنسونا من خالص دعاء كم
المهندس صهيب الخضور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يونيو 2010)

حيدر الحزين قال:


> السلام عليكممممم تسلم يداك يابغدادي ممكن سؤال للجميع
> السكيلر في جهاز اسنان سيرونا كم من الفولتيه يحتاج مع فائق احترامي



تحياتي اخي حيدر الحزين وان شاء الله نجدك سعيد للغاية 

اغلب الأجهزة التي تحمل سكيلر او ما يسمى الكافترون يعمل على جهد 24 فولت .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق.

البغدادي:55:


----------

